# Video is up!!!  Post 153!!!  Terminally Ill Child's First Duck Hunt!



## JNW

To keep this short and sweet, I have the distinct privilege of taking a young boy duck hunting for his very first time.  I have not met this child, but I teach with a man who is very involved in his life. This young man is 12 years old and has a terminal illness - though I have never met him, I am told that his spirit and positivitiy are unmatched!  Reports from doctors say that he does not have much longer, so of course, I am turning to the kind hearted duck hunters that make up this amazing forum for advice.

I found out recently that he is enthralled with the outdoors and wants to go hunting for his 12th birthday coming up!  So, we have planned a trip and we are going this Sunday!  I manage a pond that is almost gauranteed to have a woodie flight in the am, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that birds will be moving!

Do you all have any suggestions as to what I can do to make this trip unforgettable?  I think I am going to buy him a duck call to use.  My wife will be taking lots of pictures to capture the moment he kills his first bird!  I was thinking about finding someone to potentially donate a duck mount if we are successful!  Any other suggestions to make this morning even more special for this young man are appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishndinty

Get him a whistle...it is hard to spook ducks with a whistle and easier to teach a kid to make ducky sounds. 

Use some decoys and let the woodies land in them before he aims and fires.  You want him to kill something so a skillet shot is the surest way.

If at all possible, cook breakfast for him in the blind.  Kids love to eat.  Make sure whatever you cook him he can eat with his medications for his illness.

You are a good man for doing this.  If I were a taxidermist I would mount that bird in a heartbeat.


----------



## ThunderRoad

I would be happy to help out with money towards a mount for the young man. I would recommend using Fortner because he can turn them around fast. Please post some pics of the hunt afterwards. If it doesnt work out in that spot for him let me know. I am sure I can find a spot where he will have a chance of killing a few.

TR


----------



## ThunderRoad

The only other advice I have for YOU is to get your rear end out there and find out exactly where those woodies want to be. Set up so they land in your laps.


----------



## JNW

Excellent advice so far!  You guys are awesome!


----------



## wray912

ThunderRoad said:


> I would be happy to help out with money towards a mount for the young man. I would recommend using Fortner because he can turn them around fast. Please post some pics of the hunt afterwards. If it doesnt work out in that spot for him let me know. I am sure I can find a spot where he will have a chance of killing a few.
> 
> TR



i think the money towards a mount is a great idea ill be more than happy to throw some in and i also have a beautiful drake woodie in the freezer if you dont get one worthy of the wall its all yours...i think a birthday breakfast on the water would be a good idea to..aint nothin better than kickin back and watchin the rest of the mornin come alive with good friends and good food


----------



## ThunderRoad

JNW, does the young man have everything needed for a hunt? Does he need anything else to make him feel like the real deal? Let me know and I will pick some stuff up for him. I say get the kid decked out in gear and paint him up. He will love it.


----------



## littlewolf

I don't know the young man - maybe he's already an accomplished duck hunter. But if not, take him out to shoot some skeet a day or two before the duck hunt. Get him hitting the clay targets so he actually kills some ducks when he gets out there. 

I will chip in on a wood duck mount. PM me when it's time. Also, it's hard to beat bacon wrapped grilled wood duck breast. Make sure he gets some after the hunt!!


----------



## JNW

ThunderRoad said:


> JNW, does the young man have everything needed for a hunt? Does he need anything else to make him feel like the real deal? Let me know and I will pick some stuff up for him. I say get the kid decked out in gear and paint him up. He will love it.



What a great idea!  I know he has some camoflauge for deer hunting, but I'm not sure how much or its quality.  You're exactly right with the face paint and decking him out - that will be awesome!


----------



## ThunderRoad

JNW said:


> What a great idea!  I know he has some camoflauge for deer hunting, but I'm not sure how much or its quality.  You're exactly right with the face paint and decking him out - that will be awesome!



PM sent


----------



## illinoishunter77

ThunderRoad said:


> JNW, does the young man have everything needed for a hunt? Does he need anything else to make him feel like the real deal? Let me know and I will pick some stuff up for him. I say get the kid decked out in gear and paint him up. He will love it.


^^^ This^^^  I also would like to contribute any way possible to the killa.


----------



## JNW

I am absolutely amazed (but not surprised!) at the responses and PM's I've been receiving.  You all will make this kid's hunt unforgetable!

It is already in the works for him to get some camo and a hand-turned duck call.  WOW!


----------



## Fortner

Fortner Taxidermy will be happy to cover a mount for the little guy. Put me down Jeremy for a free mount. 

-Chris


----------



## wray912

Fortner said:


> Fortner Taxidermy will be happy to cover a mount for the little guy. Put me down Jeremy for a free mount.
> 
> -Chris



now were talkin...i got to bring you a few so if yall need that wood duck i can drop it off with mine...i know its not his but it is in excellent condition and has a tank for a head!!


----------



## ThunderRoad

Fortner said:


> Fortner Taxidermy will be happy to cover a mount for the little guy. Put me down Jeremy for a free mount.
> 
> -Chris



That a boy, Chris. I know the young man will enjoy that mount!


----------



## JNW

Fortner said:


> Fortner Taxidermy will be happy to cover a mount for the little guy. Put me down Jeremy for a free mount.
> 
> -Chris



Chris, your generousity is very inspiring!  Thank you so much!

Okay, so here's what this new duck killer has:

 - Hand turned duck call (from @VMarsh)
 - Camo hunting gear (from @Thunderroad)
 - Free duck mount (from Fortner's Taxidermy)

Keep the PM's coming!  I in no way expected people to be donating items like this, but it doesn't surprise me that so many are willing to help out.


----------



## FOD

You're awesome for doing this.Let me know of anything else he may need.


----------



## jerry russell

We do several of these hunts per year and I will promise you that it will be awesome for the young man but you, the host, will be forever changed by the event.

If I can offer a bit of advice please take TONS of pictures and videos. This will be special for the young man but others will cherish the pictures forever. We always do a little video of the hunts and they LOVE it. If you need some one to help with this let me know.

These hunts are very rewarding and not that difficult to put together. I hope others are inspired here and will do more of them. The guys on the traditional archery forum are the most generous people I have ever met and when I do the hunts there are tons of gifts given to the soilders and other heroes that we host. If you have some time take a quick look at this thread and you will see that it can be done and the folks that are around you will help you when you need them.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688863&highlight=wounded+warrior

Thank you for hosting this young man and thanks to all that will be there to help.


----------



## JNW

jerry russell said:


> We do several of these hunts per year and I will promise you that it will be awesome for the young man but you, the host, will be forever changed by the event.
> 
> If I can offer a bit of advice please take TONS of pictures and videos. This will be special for the young man but others will cherish the pictures forever. We always do a little video of the hunts and they LOVE it. If you need some one to help with this let me know.
> 
> These hunts are very rewarding and not that difficult to put together. I hope others are inspired here and will do more of them. The guys on the traditional archery forum are the most generous people I have ever met and when I do the hunts there are tons of gifts given to the soilders and other heroes that we host. If you have some time take a quick look at this thread and you will see that it can be done and the folks that are around you will help you when you need them.
> 
> Thank you for hosting this young man and thanks to all that will be there to help.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=688863&highlight=wounded+warrior



Great post, Jerry!  Thank you for sharing your ideas!  My wife will be taking a lot of pictures, but I don't have access to a video camera.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Bump for the young man. JNW, I will be out of town this weekend in AR but I'll tell you a dang dog to go get that soon-to-be-dead drake wood duck would be a cool addition to the hunt. And like Jerry said, try to take some video of the hunt. I'm sure his momma would love to have it.


----------



## acemedic1

Im in as well!
How physically able is the young man?  Would an out of state trip be a possiblity?  If so, wee could start up a raffle with donated items and raise enough money to cover the trip....that would make for an unforgettable experience for him!


----------



## JNW

ThunderRoad said:


> Bump for the young man. JNW, I will be out of town this weekend in AR but I'll tell you a dang dog to go get that soon-to-be-dead drake wood duck would be a cool addition to the hunt. And like Jerry said, try to take some video of the hunt. I'm sure his momma would love to have it.



Definitely!  My girl Cabela is going to have the privilege for retrieving for this young man.


----------



## ThunderRoad

JNW said:


> Definitely!  My girl Cabela is going to have the privilege for retrieving for this young man.



Good deal. Thats awesome brother.


----------



## Scottyhardison

Take as many photo's as possible of the young mans hunt, with plenty of candid shots. If you can get me a disc with all the digital images/photos on it after the hunt I'll draw him up something from them maybe a 16x20 or so.


----------



## JNW

Scottyhardison said:


> Take as many photo's as possible of the young mans hunt, with plenty of candid shots. If you can get me a disc with all the digital images/photos on it after the hunt I'll draw him up something from them maybe a 16x20 or so.



WOW!  What an offer!


----------



## JNW

Okay, so here's what this new duck killer has:

- Hand turned duck call (from @VMarsh)
- Camo hunting gear (from @Thunderroad)
- Free duck mount (from Fortner's Taxidermy)
- A call lanyard, hunting hat, and blind bag!  (from @illinoishunter77)
 - A photo sketch from the hunt!  (@ScottyHardison)

You guys are amazing!  I will post the plan for the morning of once we get everything figured out!


----------



## castandblast

what kind of area are you taking him to? does he need a jacket, waders, hat etc to ensure he is not wet and cold?


----------



## ThunderRoad

castandblast said:


> what kind of area are you taking him to? does he need a jacket, waders, hat etc to ensure he is not wet and cold?



I was wondering the same thing. I am in for a beanie, shell holder/hand warmer, and a long sleeve duck huntin shirt /light weight outerwear of some kind. We just need to know his size.


----------



## JNW

ThunderRoad said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I am in for a beanie, shell holder/hand warmer, and a long sleeve duck huntin shirt /light weight outerwear of some kind. We just need to know his size.



Still waiting to here back on sizes!  We will be hunting in Dawsonville.  I manage a pond in the area that usually has ducks.  I'm going to scout this week to see which area of the pond they are flocking to (as suggested earlier).  I will let everyone know his size as soon as his mother contacts me back!


----------



## Blue Petes

Please list what else you think is needed and ill have whatever shipped to his or your door next day so hopefully it can be used this weekend. What part of georgia are yall from?


----------



## JNW

Blue Petes said:


> Please list what else you think is needed and ill have whatever shipped to his or your door next day so hopefully it can be used this weekend. What part of georgia are yall from?



I am in the Dawsonville/Gainesville area.  Can anyone think of anything else that may be needed the day of?   Words won't be able to express the look on this kids face when I give him everything on your behalf!


----------



## JNW

Okay.  His mother just texted me and said he is a size 14/16 in both pants and shirts for those that have so graciously decided to buy this young man some new hunting clothes!


----------



## madrabbit

Im going to dig around and see what I got...This is a great thing!!!!


----------



## acemedic1

Pm me your address if you will


----------



## acemedic1

oh and if you can ask what size jacket/shirt size in like youth med/large etc..


----------



## sasmojoe

I see you have one hand turned duck call donated.
I turn wood duck calls, I have a nice one turned out of cocobaola I would like to donate. PM me your address and I will get it to you.


----------



## CootCartel

JNW if you strike out this weekend come on down to the coast, be glad to take y'all hunting for some divers, just let me know if he/ you are able to..  I will donate a hotel room for the weekend.


----------



## B.Hud

man yall are great! this kid is going to have more and better gear than jeremy is... 

Thanks everyone for chipping in and helping a great guy get this young man out.


----------



## Tunacash

Wow! Speechless at the response!!! Awesome guys


----------



## carolinagreenhead

JNW said:


> Great post, Jerry!  Thank you for sharing your ideas!  My wife will be taking a lot of pictures, but I don't have access to a video camera.



If you can't get the other guy to video this hunt for you let me know. I can drive down and video it for you. I have a full HD Canon and a GoPro for second angles. I can also make it into a movie for him.


----------



## acemedic1

Package coming to you...PM sent


----------



## acemedic1

carolinagreenhead said:


> If you can't get the other guy to video this hunt for you let me know. I can drive down and video it for you. I have a full HD Canon and a GoPro for second angles. I can also make it into a movie for him.



Man what an awesome contribution...this has got me pumped up!!!! Cant wait to see this little guys hunt come together!


----------



## T Tolbert

Pm sent

Wader size ?


----------



## fishndinty

You BETTER post footage from the hunt on here.  I cannot wait to see him lay smack down on his first duck, or at least see him all heroed out in camo and facepaint like a scene from "Commando"


----------



## tashwoo

its good to see some folks rally together to help a young man get on his first hunt. Cant wait to see pictures and hear of the smack down.


----------



## JNW

I am literally speechless at the responses!  You are all amazing!!

He is a youth large size for both pants and shirts, so I'm not sure how to decipher what size waders he is.  

CarolinaGreenHead, shoot me a PM.  I would be honored if you would join me on this hunt!


----------



## acemedic1

JNW said:


> I am literally speechless at the responses!  You are all amazing!!
> 
> 
> Same way we all felt when you posted about giving your time to this little fella, Im praying for a freak storm that pushes ALL the birds into your laps!!!!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

JNW said:


> I am literally speechless at the responses!  You are all amazing!!
> 
> He is a youth large size for both pants and shirts, so I'm not sure how to decipher what size waders he is.
> 
> CarolinaGreenHead, shoot me a PM.  I would be honored if you would join me on this hunt!



Pm your way


----------



## mrs. hornet22

My heart just grew 10 sizes bigger reading this post! You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## blood on the ground

what a thread !!!! Thank you for being such a kind person JNW!!! kids are what its all about!!! prayer sent for a wonderful hunt!!!

and a thank you to all of you that helped with this!!!


----------



## daviderickson31

tashwoo said:


> its good to see some folks rally together to help a young man get on his first hunt. Cant wait to see pictures and hear of the smack down.



^^^^^^ This


----------



## JNW

Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the plan will be the morning of.  Let me know if I have any gaps or any other ideas.  I can't wait!

 - Pick up at 4:30 am
 - Go get some breakfast! (Wherever he wants to go!)
 - Get to the pond at 5:00-5:15 or so
 - Present him with all of his new hunting gear on your behalf!
 - Get him suited up and walk to the blind
 - Let him walk and help me set out our decoy spread!
 - Let him put on his war paint!  Cabela (my lab) will need some too  , so he'll have his hands full!
 - Say a prayer before legal shooting light thanking God for the wonderful opportunity to be out there!
 - Blast some birds!
 - Let him send my dog to retrieve for him!
 - Take a million pictures! 
 - Head out around 9:30am or so (he has to be home by 10).

The entire hunt will be photographed and videod, and I will try and upload it as soon as possible that day!  

As others have said, getting birds will be a bonus.  My objective is to make the hunt memorable and exciting regardless of our success!


----------



## ThunderRoad

JNW said:


> Okay, so here's what I'm thinking the plan will be the morning of.  Let me know if I have any gaps or any other ideas.  I can't wait!
> 
> - Pick up at 4:30 am
> - Go get some breakfast! (Wherever he wants to go!)
> - Get to the pond at 5:00-5:15 or so
> - Present him with all of his new hunting gear on your behalf!
> - Get him suited up and walk to the blind
> - Let him walk and help me set out our decoy spread!
> - Let him put on his war paint!  Cabela (my lab) will need some too  , so he'll have his hands full!
> - Say a prayer before legal shooting light thanking God for the wonderful opportunity to be out there!
> - Blast some birds!
> - Let him send my dog to retrieve for him!
> - Take a million pictures!
> - Head out around 9:30am or so (he has to be home by 10).
> 
> The entire hunt will be photographed and videod, and I will try and upload it as soon as possible that day!
> 
> As others have said, getting birds will be a bonus.  My objective is to make the hunt memorable and exciting regardless of our success!



That sounds like a good plan. I know it aint gonna be too cold but just make sure he is comfortable and has a nice place to sit. I don't know what illness he is suffering from but even 50 degrees and some wind might make him uncomfortable. And you are right about birds being a bonus but I will be praying for him from Arkansas on Sunday morning and hope that he gets a few easy shots on some birds.


----------



## zman

This place never cease to amaze me with the kindness of people. Good Luck


----------



## JNW

To all who are having things engraved for this young man, his last name is STEWART.  I made a mistake on a few of the PM's.  Thanks so much!


----------



## t bird

Awesome thread! Good things all of ya'll are doing!


----------



## Crickett

Pm sent!


----------



## 5398cane

Send me the pics and I will convert into a photo/scrapbook album for you to send back to him. Sending you a PM ,  we will get something set up. It would be a beautiful keepsake for him and his family.


----------



## wildman0517

Dear Lord we ask that you bless this young man and provide him the opportunity to harvest one of the bounties of your kingdom , bless the hands of those who have contributed in one way or another, give his family the strength in these hard times and the understanding that you are the only path to salvation.  In your name we ask ..AMEN


----------



## Buckhustler

Let me know if he could use anything else. I have more hunting gear than I will ever need. Another suggestion.... Maybe try to meet with him the night before and suprise him with all the gear. That way he can try it all on and see what fits and what he will need to wear. This will also make the morning run a lot smoother and yall wont be rushed. Feel free to PM me if he needs anything. I cant think of anything at the moment.


----------



## Buckhustler

Also... how old is he and what gun will he be using? I have a youth model 20 Gauge 870 he might can use.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

wildman0517 said:


> Dear Lord we ask that you bless this young man and provide him the opportunity to harvest one of the bounties of your kingdom , bless the hands of those who have contributed in one way or another, give his family the strength in these hard times and the understanding that you are the only path to salvation.  In your name we ask ..AMEN



AMEN. Ill be there filming him getting his stuff and putting his war paint on. This is going to be incredible.


----------



## ThunderRoad

carolinagreenhead said:


> AMEN. Ill be there filming him getting his stuff and putting his war paint on. This is going to be incredible.



You're a good man! I think his family will enjoy seeing the hunt.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I got to thinking that I have a hand made paracord game strap that I can bring to add to the list of items for him.


----------



## JNW

carolinagreenhead said:


> I got to thinking that I have a hand made paracord game strap that I can bring to add to the list of items for him.



Excellent, someone else mentioned bringing the same thing!  Hopefully we fill them both up!!


----------



## rnelson5

Man I tell you this thread is awesome!! There are so many negative threads on this forum or threads that go negative and I won't lie I have been part of a few them, but to see this makes me realize what this place is all about! Sometimes we get caught up in our own little worlds and don't stop to think about how fortunate we are to be able to walk around healthy and enjoy our life. I hope that I am not the only one that has been touched by this and I hope that he enjoys this hunt and can step back from the pain of his illness. We all need to (myself included) be more thankful for the time we have with our friends and family and out in the great outdoors. Hats off to all who have donated or are helping out with this young man. I was having a bad day before I read this, but it is good to know that there really are good people out there and I am happy for that.
God bless him, his family, and all who have helped him!!


----------



## Crickett

JNW-you got a package headed your way!  I sent it priority so you should get it at least by Friday!


----------



## Buckhustler

I got an extra call lanyard or two. PM me your address and its headed your way


----------



## Trent0424

I have offered my assistant through PMs but i would also like to comment on this thread and say how awsome everyone is that is contributing to this. I saw that you are hunting sunday, i would like to hear more on how the hunt goes also. If you have another opportunity to go you could contact half of the people on this thread and im SURE someone has some holes they would share, i assure you i do if not, just a bit of a drive and im not sure on conditions and ability to hunt, if not prying to much id like to know the illness just to see if theres any advice anyone could give you dealing with the same thing possibly. Good luck and GOD bless you all!


----------



## fatboy84

Fortner said:


> Fortner Taxidermy will be happy to cover a mount for the little guy. Put me down Jeremy for a free mount.
> 
> -Chris



Way to step up Chris.

And thanks to you JNW for taking him out.


----------



## DamonRossFoster

My prayers go out to you and that boy.  If I don't get one bird this season, I would be happier knowing that he did.  I'm also willing to pitch in for a mount. just send me a PM. and I'll mail the check.  Good luck and God bless.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Great thing you're doing. I'll say a prayer that y'all have a successful hunt and that it's everything the boy hopes it'll be.


----------



## wildman0517

plenty of ducks flying around here hope you get the same on Saturday


----------



## Drake1807

So excited for this young man and proud of all those that contributed time and gear. It is wonderful to see everyone come together for this young man. God Bless and good luck!


----------



## ThunderRoad

Bump for the young duck killer. Everybody needs to say a prayer for this boy.


----------



## acemedic1

Yes sir, we need to help this kid have the time of his life!


----------



## illinoishunter77

Happy 12th Birthday Kenny!


----------



## georgiahunter21

Thank you for doing this you heart will be blessed, i have been taking a young boy hunting this year that has spinal bifidea and not able to use his legs.i get a great feeling every time we go out hunting i have taken him squirrel hunting,deer and rabbit he rides his four wheeler around the propery as we hunt and always has a big smile on his face.have not killed a deer yet but have saw some.my heart goes out to the family and to you for putting in the time on this. god bless you


----------



## JNW

illinoishunter77 said:


> Happy 12th Birthday Kenny!



YES!  Kenny turned 12 today!  Happy Birthday Kenny!!!


----------



## The Fever

Lord I pray this young man has the fire of duck hunting burn warm in his heart and he is able to experience the blessing that so many of us take for granted. 


That being said....BREAK SOME BEAKS DAWWWWWGGGG.....I wish I had a way to contribute...if there is anything I can do please let me know...


----------



## DamonRossFoster

And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.

Romans 8:28


----------



## Crickett

Happy Birthday to the young man!


----------



## quackhead87

Jeremy,
I have the 20 ga browning ready to go for him! I am so happy at the response from everyone here on GON. Thanks to each and every one, Jeremy this is a wonderful thing you are doing brother! Praying it turns out to be a hunt that will be successful and none forgetable. Good job everyone!


----------



## JNW

Well everything is full speed ahead for tomorrow morning!  There are a few items that haven't made it in yet, but below is an accumulation of what the great people on this forum have come together to provide for this very ill child.

I don't get very good service where we will be in the morning, but I will post photos as soon as I get back to the house!

Thanks a million, everyone.  Kenny is fired up!  Now, let's kill some birds!


----------



## illinoishunter77

Knock'em sideways Kenny and make it rain!


----------



## joepuppy

I, too, have been touched by the huge outpouring of support for this young man. I have seen a new side to some people who have contributed. We all get tired of the hating and rude forum post, so this is a breath of fresh air for me. Please know that God will bless the giver and the gift.  Hope everyone can take something positive out of this and pay it foward. It has been a real blessing to see this take shape. hats off to everyone!


----------



## JustUs4All

Good job guys.


----------



## rnelson5

Awesome. He is gonna be a bonafide duck killer come mornin!!!


----------



## wray912

Good luck in the mornin kenny cut em all....glad to see through all the cuttin up on here how duck hunters as a whole have so much to contribute to this kid...please get a pic of his face when he gets this stuff its should be a good one


----------



## ThunderRoad

I am praying for Kenny from AR. I hope that he has the time of his life! Have fun Jeremiah and Kenny!


----------



## holler tree

you guys have really stepped up to the plate and shown everyone on this site what hunting and brotherhood is all about. I hope God blesses you guys with an awesome hunt in the morning i know i will be thinking of you guys as me and my son sit in the swamp in the morning ourselves. so many of us truely have so much to be thankful for i cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## acemedic1

Man im pumped....The good Lord has given me a chance to hunt in the morning as well, a buddy just called and said hed be in early for me in the am so I can go!!! Ill be thinking of yall from the blind praying all the birds are headed yalls way!  Glad to see all the support...it feels good to help give somebody a chance at something they may not otherwise have...Big thanks to JNW...Well done brother, well done!!!!!! God bless you all!


----------



## Hewitt44

By far one of the most inspiring things I have read in a long time. The donations to this young man are a true blessing and I hope that this is one of the greatest days in his life. I have a feeling this will be one of JNW's most memorable and I cannot wait to hear about it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I'm pumped. Getting ready to leave in a few minutes. Can't wait.


----------



## Joshredsox27

Good luck! Can't wait to read and see pics. Don't put too much pressure on yourself tho to have success.
I took a kid hunting last year for the first time only to get skunked. I felt like crap, but really the experience is what's going to matter the most to him. I'll be up early and praying ducks rain down on yall.


----------



## quackersmacker8

Good luck and God bless y'all today. I'm sending prayers for a successful hunt and a life time of memories. Your a great man for doing this.


----------



## JNW

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## GADAWGS

Dear Lord JESUS,
Please, if it is Your will, I pray that Kenny has an awesome experience this morning. Bless all involved in making this happen. I pray also that You will grant him and his family the peace that only You can provide.
In all these thing I pray in Your heavenly name.
Amen


----------



## holler tree

GADAWGS said:


> Dear Lord JESUS,
> Please, if it is Your will, I pray that Kenny has an awesome experience this morning. Bless all involved in making this happen. I pray also that You will grant him and his family the peace that only You can provide.
> In all these thing I pray in Your heavenly name.
> Amen



Amen


----------



## acemedic1

Amen


----------



## nhancedsvt

Amen


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Amen


----------



## bullsprig1100

Amen!


----------



## acemedic1

Hoping the prayers were answered my friends!!!


----------



## folded77

acemedic1 said:


> Hoping the prayers were answered my friends!!!



xxx2


----------



## JNW

We're back!  Kenny had a great time!  Below is a snippet of our morning:

We got to Kenny's house around 4:30 this morning and proceeded to get some breakfast.  Kenny chose McDonalds, because "whoever decided to inject syrup into a pancake and make it the bread for a sausage biscuit must be a genius."  This kid is hilarious!

We got to the property where we unveiled Kenny's new hunting wardrobe and new duck calls, accessories, blind bags, etc.  We walked to the blind and got everything set up after we got his call lanyards together and he put his war paint on!  And of course, we said a prayer thanking God for the opportunity to be out!

Kenny kept his eyes to the sky while we waited and called.  We only had two woodies fly by (that we could see - pretty foggy), and one grebe that kept hanging around.  Although the woodies didn't commit to the decoys, that didn't stop us from having a great time!  

Kenny got to train my dog and work her on retrieving some dummies.  I even brought along a homemade remote control duck decoy that Kenny used to chase down the grebe!  This was after he used the decoy spread as an obstacle course and was slaloming the dekes!  I'm telling you, this kid is amazing!

Though the morning was slow, it didn't stop us from having a great time!  Kenny has asked when we are going back, and his mom wants to come along too!  She wants to see what all the fun is about.

As soon as carolinagreenhead gets the video edited, he will embed it to this thread!  I cannot thank everyone enough for your efforts in helping make this trip so memorable for all involved.  God bless all of you.

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you Kenny Stewart, Georgia's newest duck hunter.  Welcome to the family, Kenny!


----------



## dfhooked

Awesome. That last picture says it best.


----------



## RWilk

That's Awesome, a hunt that will never be forgotten.


----------



## 5398cane

Amazing.

Like I said earlier if you will send me the pictures I can make up a photo/scrapbook for him.


----------



## JNW

dfhooked said:


> Awesome. That last picture says it best.



You are correct!  All of the emotions and feelings from this wonderful experience are all captured in that one photo!  This morning we didn't kill any birds, and it was the best hunt of my entire life!


----------



## acemedic1

That almost brought tears to my eyes here in cracker barrel ....awesome time I'm sure, glad y'all had a good time!


----------



## Wastin Bullets

Man. This is awesome. You are a great person for Doing this. God bless you sir.


----------



## illinoishunter77

Kenny you are my hero! You are welcome to go with me whenever you want.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I just got home and I'm getting right to work on the video. Jeremiah, thanks again for allowing me the opportunity to film this hunt. It was a true honor and privilege. Kenny was a blast to be with and I hope this experience meant as much to him as it did to me. A true hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## trophyslayer

awesome fellas... love that last pic.


----------



## jerry russell

That last picture will melt your heart. Thank you for doing this for him.


----------



## head buster

acemedic1 said:


> That almost brought tears to my eyes here in cracker barrel ....awesome time I'm sure, glad y'all had a good time!



X2 minus sitting in the Cracker Barrel
Welcome aboard Kenny!


----------



## Dustin Pate

jerry russell said:


> That last picture will melt your heart. Thank you for doing this for him.



You got that right! What an amazing experience!


----------



## Crickett

Yep that brought some tears to my eyes!!!


----------



## TrailBlazer999

That's great! Welcome to the club Kenny!


----------



## CootCartel

JNW y'all need to head down next weekend, I can put Kenny on some birds, shoot me a pm..

Congrats on the hunt, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Wastin Bullets

CootCartel said:


> JNW y'all need to head down next weekend, I can put Kenny on some birds, shoot me a pm..
> 
> Congrats on the hunt, and thanks for the pics!



Wow... you guys are amazing... I wish everyone was like this.


----------



## Golden BB

CootCartel said:


> JNW y'all need to head down next weekend, I can put Kenny on some birds, shoot me a pm..
> 
> Congrats on the hunt, and thanks for the pics!



If it can be arranged, let's make this happen.  He will have hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## LipRipper45

Pretty awesome to see good people in this world willing to spend time out of their normal day to make a special day for someone else. Congrats to Kenny and a BIG thanks to the people that made this happen for him!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Awesome.


----------



## BigSwole

That last picture was a goodun, looks like he was havin a goodtime!


----------



## The Fever

CootCartel said:


> JNW y'all need to head down next weekend, I can put Kenny on some birds, shoot me a pm..
> 
> Congrats on the hunt, and thanks for the pics!



I would love to go and play retriever cartel. Lemme know. I'll gladly put the gun aside to make sure he has a blast.


----------



## CootCartel

Will do. I have others from the forum who are ready to help out also, would be nice to see all of us coastal guys help this lil man out...


----------



## Fat Albert

dfhooked said:


> awesome. That last picture says it best.



x2!


----------



## ja88red

Fat Albert said:


> x2!



xxx3


----------



## southernwhitetailMD

That's awesome! Those pictures tell it all! . God bless y'all!


----------



## nhancedsvt

That's awesome! Great thing y'all did!


----------



## FOD

Go Kenny.That's great.Got choked up and kinda wanted to do a whiteboy dance at the same time there for a minute.


----------



## GADAWGS

I am so thankful Kenny had fun, that is more important than anything. You did good Jeremiah


----------



## Nitram4891

Awesome!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Video is coming guys. Bear with me. I've got a TON of footage to go thru and put together. I want this to be perfect!!!


----------



## Flaustin1

I commend you guys for doing what youve done.  He looks like one happy kid.  If theres anyway i can help out, one of yall shoot me a pm.  Im in n. ga. but id be willing to donate some shells or other gear to help out on his next trip.


----------



## DamonRossFoster

That's what it's ALL about!!!  Kenny is my hero!


----------



## oops1

Truly remarkable outpouring of support ... So glad he had a blast. Very inspiring story!


----------



## Drake1807

Awesome!


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Video is now complete. It's going to take several hours to upload so keep watch here for it.


----------



## JNW

carolinagreenhead said:


> Video is now complete. It's going to take several hours to upload so keep watch here for it.



Awesome!  Can't wait!


----------



## MudDucker

Now THIS is an awesome thread and story!


----------



## cradams10

*Mount*

I'll throw in for the mount. Let me know. Great thing you're doing.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Not much better than this! Introducing a young man into the funnest most challenging hunting on the planet! Pics show the excitement! Awesome!


----------



## duckyaker90

Awesome brother, he will never forget it and neither will you.


----------



## Corvus

That's awesome guys! Good on ya!


----------



## GTHunter007

Just saw this thread...hats off to you fellas.


----------



## wildman0517

I think the dog found out how much of a sweet kid he is also , had to get a good lick out of him ....lol  hope he get a bird next time


----------



## bowhunter8

Wonderful thing here, know he had the time of his life. Cant wait to see the video!


----------



## GADuckaholic

Man, I tell you what....scrolling through this thread to get to the pics was like watching an exciting movie! I was blown away post after post by the overwhelming support the hunt received! If I had found it sooner I would have loved to contribute to the cause. And those pics were worth the wait reading all the posts! Congrats Kenny and welcome to the sport!


----------



## Lukikus2

bowhunter8 said:


> Wonderful thing here, know he had the time of his life. Cant wait to see the video!



X 2 My hats off to ya'll.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

*Here's the Video*


----------



## BigSwole

Cgh, no wonder it took you so long to edit. Its 25 mins long. Im almost halfway though it so far. Go to reload it, i got a phone call and it cut the video off.

Yall did a good thing for him and hopefully we can see part 2 or some pictures when he gets his first duck!


----------



## BigSwole

Yall are awesome. Plain and simple.

Great video cgh.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

BigSwole said:


> Cgh, no wonder it took you so long to edit. Its 25 mins long. Im almost halfway though it so far. Go to reload it, i got a phone call and it cut the video off.
> 
> Yall did a good thing for him and hopefully we can see part 2 or some pictures when he gets his first duck!



I know it's long and I normally don't make my videos that long but this video is special and there was just too much good footage that I did not want left out.


----------



## Vmarsh

carolinagreenhead said:


> I know it's long and I normally don't make my videos that long but this video is special and there was just too much good footage that I did not want left out.



you did good.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

This video is awesome!


----------



## sasmojoe

Great job on the video

Thanks to Jeremiah and his wife, this is great


----------



## JROESEL

Wow is all one can say!!! I believe that Kenny has made everyone's season by just following this thread!! To all who put this on, y'all have a done a outstanding thing!! Thanks for sharing this!!!! It's great to know that there are still wonderful people in this world!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets

This video is awesome... I commend you guys again for what you have done and are doing in this boys life...


----------



## JDubya

Kenny, great job!  You'll get the birds next time!

Awesome video CGH

JNW - I bet Cabela slept good when she got home!...great job guys


----------



## fishndinty

Cabela can flat MOVE IT in the water!


----------



## Wastin Bullets

fishndinty said:


> Cabela can flat MOVE IT in the water!



x2 I was thinking the same thing.. that dog can swim fast!


----------



## oops1

That's a fine fine thing all of you have done... My kids and I just watched the video and it was awesome. Prayed for all in involved in this as we tucked them in tonight.. Got my vote for thread of the year.


----------



## Fat Albert

You guys have all done an awesome job here... God bless you.

And I'd like to add... THAT'S THE FASTEST DUCK DOG I'VE EVER SEEN! Way to go Cabela!


----------



## acemedic1

I'm glad it all worked out brother, glad to see this!!!!


----------



## JNW

Man!  CarolinaGreenHead did an amazing job with the filming!  I love the video, and I know that this is something his mom will be able to hold on to and watch for a very long time!

Thanks to everyone who made this possible.  Obviously, this couldn't have taken place without any of you!


----------



## Fortner

Great job Jeremy and Carolina on the filming!


----------



## Quercus Alba

Hey, great job. I sent you a PM, and am very interested in doing something more.


----------



## derek054

This is what I consider that makes you a true hunter. Taking your time to show/guide a kid how to hunt and making their dream come true. You have a big heart and my hats off to you. I hope I have an opportunity to do something like this. Great job!


----------



## RWilk

Amazing, thats awesome even though no birds were killed.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Jeremiah, I am going to put the video on a flash drive and send it to you to pass on to Kenny and his mom. Can't remember if I told you that or not.


----------



## DeweyDuck

Something has been wrong with my computer and I have not been able to see the video. I hope someone can send me a link of some kind---  I would love to see it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

DeweyDuck said:


> Something has been wrong with my computer and I have not been able to see the video. I hope someone can send me a link of some kind---  I would love to see it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2AOvKmQYjw


----------



## DeweyDuck

I got it!!!!!!   Thank you so much for helping me out. I've followed this wonderful story from the beginning and I want to express my thanks to everyone involved for helping Kenny out. 
God bless you all and Merry Christmas to our new duck killer Kenny.


----------



## Tommy12

All I have to say is WOW!!!!. Truly inspiring! You guys are awesome.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

awesome


----------



## Jody Hawk

Great job!  It ain't always about the killing!


----------



## Greene728

RIP Kenny. Your story has touched many. Myself included...


----------



## fowl player

man thats awesome it makes you re-evaluate life and whats important.


----------



## bradyb

That was awesome for you to do that! God bless


----------



## Fat Albert

Greene728 said:


> RIP Kenny. Your story has touched many. Myself included...



Did Kenny pass? I hadn't heard that. If so my prayers are certainly with the family.


----------



## wildman0517

Did Kenny Pass?


----------



## BigSwole

Yes he did wildman


----------



## wildman0517

So sorry to hear that , My heart goes out to the family, we now have another angel looking after us, Good hunting Kenny heaven will provide many good things for you


----------



## JNW

For those who have not heard:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=745155


----------

